# Frank Sinatra Collection - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44217[/img] 
*Title: Frank Sinatra Collection* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :3.5stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :3stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*78




*WARNING: THE SCORES ABOVE ARE A COMBINED SCORE FROM ALL 5 FILMS, THE INDIVIDUAL SCORES ARE CONTAINED BELOW IN THE INDIVIDUAL SECTIONS OF THE REVIEW*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44225[/img]*Summary*
Warner is back again with another set of musicals (well MOSTLY musicals) focusing on the singular and fantastical vocalist, turned actor, Frank Sinatra. Unlike the Musical 4 Film Collection released a couple months back, this a mixture of 2 already released films (“Guys and Dolls” and “Ocean’s 11”) along with a trio of never released films to Blu-ray in this collection. Good old fashioned musicals are something that Warner release with incredible frequency compared to some of the other studios and that is a gift that I always appreciate. “Anchors Aweigh” and “On the Town” hearken back to those old patriotic films that were made after World War II, showcasing a very young Frank in the prime of his vocal career, while the rest dip into the 50s and 60’s with a more mature Sinatra in the days when you could see Sammy Davis Jr. and the rest of the rat pack on screen. All of them are certainly fun little movies, with one obvious jewel of the entire collection (doesn't take much effort to tell which one it is), but all are definitely worthy of a watch, much less an own in my humble opinion. 



*Anchor's Aweigh * :4stars:
In this little comedy, we have two sailors, one naïve and the other a wolf in sheep’s clothing, on leave for four days in Los Angeles. Joseph Bradley (Gene Kelly) and Clarence Doolittle (Frank Sinatra) have been given 4 days shore leave in the city and the pair are going to live it up. Joe has a hot date with his fling, Lola, while Clarence is appearing to do the same. Only thing is, Clarence kind of fibbed to the guys about meeting up with a gorgeous girl and is actually just hoping to tag along with his buddy Joe and learn from the master. Joe isn’t exactly thrilled that Clarence is tagging along, but he agrees to mentor the young sailor in the ways of wooing women. 

Shanghaied by a runaway boy before their adventures begin, the two escort the young lad back home (from whence he’s run away to join the navy) and stumble upon his beautiful aunt Susan (Kathryn Grayson) who entrances young Clarence. Joe is still itching to get out of Dodge and meet up with Lola, but Clarence’s obvious attraction for Susan is a hang up. Thinking if he can set the two of them up, he can be off to the races, Joe does his best at bringing the pair together. They seem perfect. Clarence is obviously attracted to Susan, and she agrees to a date. Joe is inexorably pulled into the middle as the only one who’s had any experience with women. HOWEVER, in a twist of fate, Joe messes up Susan’s chance at finding a contact her singing aspirations in Hollywood and lies to her about Clarence knowing the famed Jose Iturbi whom she idolizes. One thing leads to another and she’s been promised an audition with the man. Joe doesn’t think it’s more than a few day fling, so who’s the wiser, at least until they leave.

After a couple of days of being around her, it becomes obvious to everyone BUT Joe that he’s head in heels in love with Susan. Clarence is oblivious to the whole thing and still just as tongue tied around women as he always was, with the only exception being a cute waitress who hails from Brooklyn, much like himself. These old musicals don’t have a huge twist to them, and we all know the outcome. Joe finally realizes that he’s in love with Susan with Susan returning the sentiment and Clarence gets it through his simple head that the young waitress that he can talk to so easily just might make a better mate than the girl her first set his eyes on. It’s cute, it’s simple and really it’s a way for Frank Sinatra to croon love songs and Gene Kelly to dazzle the audience with his incredible dancing (and boy oh boy can Gene Kelly dance). 

Frank is barely a baby at this point in his acting career and Gene Kelly is more the full on star with Sinatra being the co-star in this whole production. Gene gets the main girl, the main dance scenes and he even taught Sinatra the dance steps needed for the production. The movie itself is cute and fluffy, but it goes on just a bit too long at 2 hours and 19 minutes. There’s even a flight of fantasy as Joe tells a kids story and we have a full on “Mary Poppins” moment where the live action actors meet up with animated cartoon characters for a dance (this is where the famous Gene Kelly vs. the Mouse dance comes from). With a little trimming I felt it could be a better film, but the movie is still a blast to watch, either way. 



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44233[/img]*On the Town* :3.5stars: 
“On the Town” is probably one of the simplest musicals that I’ve had the pleasure of viewing. Three sailors come to New York and get 24 hours of shore leave to visit the famed city. Gabey (Gene Kelly), Chip (Frank Sinatra) and Ozzie (Jules Munshin) are there to have them some fun and fun is what they get. Fresh into New York the trio stumble across a picture of “Miss Turnstiles”, a local “celebrity” (at least in their minds) who is chose as a kind of “girl of the month” for the local subway. As luck would have it, they stumble across her posing for her new poster with Gabey falling head over heels in love. Thinking she’s some big shot, he becomes intent on tracking her down and gets Ozzie and Chip to help him locate her.

On their journey they run into Brunhilde (Betty Garrett), a lovely cab driver who instantly latches on to Chip and won’t let him go, no matter how hard the simple minded sailor tries. With a new tagalong, the now foursome continue on with the search, only for Ozzie to find an amorous party girl turned scientist named Claire (the tantalizing Ann Miller) who can’t keep her eyes (and hands) off of lucky Ozzie. They soon agree to split up and search the city piece by piece (which is basically the girls plot to get their respective male targets alone to themselves for the day). Ozzie and Claire are off with a wink and a nod, and the aggressive Brunhilde pretty much wears down Chip to the point where he can’t resist anymore and comes back to her place for a little making out. Persistent Gabey scours the city until he FINALLY tracks down Miss Turnstiles to her dance school and the two become instantly twiterpeted. 

The twist in the story is that Miss Turnstiles, e.g. Ivy Smith (Vera-Ellen) is not really a celebrity at all. She’s just a girl in the big city trying to make it as a coochy dancer in a nightclub. Realizing that Gabey thinks she’s a bit celebrity, she plays along, wanting to impress her suitor. The other girls realize the charade and play along, milking the façade for all its worth in an effort make the day more special for the two. They hit up the local hot spots and dance the night away in style, all the while trying to evade the police who are chasing Ozzie for accidentally knocking over a priceless dinosaur exhibit in the Museum where they met Claire. 

This is by far the simplest of musicals that I have encountered. The plot is a bit thin and really just there to serve as a jumping off point for the sextet to dance and sing the movie away. Gene Kelly is of course the stand out male dancer, but Frank and Jules doe quite a good job with the material they’re given. Frank has to croon and coo away at some point like he always does, and the audience just eats it up. Betty Garrett as Brunhilde is sidesplittingly funny as the overly aggressive girls who knows what she wants and will drag Chip by his hair back to her place if she has to. Ann Miller would make even a monk drool, as that girl is AMAZINGLY beautiful and the only dancer to be able to hold her own against Gene Kelly. Vera-Allen is in a class all her own though. She’s 5 years younger than her role in “White Christmas” and has a bit of a childish look in her face, but the young dancer is graceful and delicate as a flower, showcasing just what made her famous to begin with. Her dancing with Gene Kelly almost rivals co-star Ann Miller in terms of skill and this is in her very young years before she became even more skilled and would outclass all of them in less than a decade. It’s cute, it’s fluffy, it’s a patriotic little musical that gives us a half dozen memorable songs, including the well-known “New York, New York!” ditty. 



*Guys and Dolls* :4.5stars:
I told you that there was a shining gem amongst all the rest, and “Guys and Dolls” is that shining gem. One of the most popular musicals of the era, it is still done year after year, decade after decade, on Broadway and in school plays everywhere. It holds a special place in my heart out of the set, as it was my senior year high school play which I participated in as one of the gangsters. The tale is classic, and the stars are even more phenomenally so. Marlon Brando at the height of his career and Frank Sinatra had changed from a gangly youth with unkempt curls to a much more mature and wizened looking leading man. He’d gone from being overshadowed by Gene Kelly, to holding his own in the front lines and the confidence change is readily apparent. Based upon the stage play of the same name, which is actually based upon a book written by Jo Swerling and Abe Burrows. The Lyrics and music for the stage play was penned by the famed Frank Loesser, a contemporary of Rogers and Hammerstein. The movie adapts the stage play quite strictly, giving a near blow by blow replication of the production. 

Like most musicals, the story for “Guys and Dolls” is extremely simple. There are two main pairings in the film and two outcomes. The first is Nathan Detroit (Frank Sinatra), a slightly sleazy guy who runs a floating craps game in the time of prohibition. His girlfriend, Adelaide (Viviane Blaine, made famous in the Broadway production) is trying her best to get Nathan to the alter, but it’s been nearly a decade and the notoriously gun shy Nathan is tugging at his collar in nervousness from the whole situation. He loves Adelaide to death, but the idea of MARRIAGE is enough to cause him to break out in a cold sweat. The other pairing comes in the form of gambler and semi nemesis to Nathan, Sky Masterson (Marlon Brando) and Salvation Army goody goody, Sarah Brown (Jean Simmons). Nathan is trying his best to wheedle $1000 out of Sky in an effort to fund a new sight for the craps game, but failing miserably. Trying his best to bamboozle Sky into betting the funds needed, Nathan has the perfect scheme. He bets the debonair Sky Masterson that he can’t take out Sarah Brown, the goody too shoes of the city, into having dinner with him. 

The rest of the movie plays out exactly as you would guess. Nathan dodges Adelaide and Sky does his best to win over the lovely, but extremely conservative and cautious Sarah Brown. The problems and twists to the story come when Sky becomes romantically entangled with Sarah and a clash of cultures happen. Sky is used to having everything he wants and used to a certain type of girl. Sarah is an enigma to him as she’s not as worldly as the girls he’s used to and her naïve, but sincere outlook on life is something that he’s never experienced. Sarah gets swept off her feet by Sky, even though she knows it won’t ever happen and finds that she doesn’t have to be the proverbial “stick in the mud” in order to live a life that’s pure. Each one learns something from the other and being a semi “gangster” type of character, Sky and Nathan are both a little bit reformed by their respective female counterparts.

Sinatra and Brando have been rumored to have been miscast by many a critic who knows that they should have switched roles. Growing up with this rendition though, I find that I really enjoy Brando as Sky and Sinatra as Nathan. Brando isn’t the singer that Sinatra is, but he does well with his songs, and his titular “Luck be a lady tonight” stands out as the highlight of the show. Sinatra is great as Nathan, but Viviane Blaine is pure comedic gold as the nightclub dancer with the perpetual post nasal drip, hounding poor Nathan to FINALLY make it to the altar. Poor Blaine never really made it big in the movies, but she is known worldwide for her Broadway and film portrayal of Adelaide and rightly so. I loved both couples, as Brando plays Sky Masterson as smooth, slick and incredibly suave, but the real fun comes in the form of the side characters. Nicely-Nicely and the rest of the gangsters put a smile on your face with the little comic side bits, some of which remind me of the old 1970’s Superman with Ned Beatty playing “Otis”. It’s those little moments that really create a special movie. 



*Ocean's 11* :3.5stars:
Before George Clooney and Brad Pitt were thinking up ways to take out Casinos, The Rat Pack was doing the same thing, just 40+ years ago. Frank Sinatra is Danny Ocean, the man with the plan, and the rest of the famed rat pack and a few other fill out the 11 unique men needed to knock off 5 casinos on the Las Vegas strip. This time, instead of 11 con men, these are all men who served together in the 82nd airborne division in the army. Years past their prime they have a plan to make themselves rich for a lifetime. Backed by Spyrose Acebos (Akim Tamiroff), the men band together once more with a plan so ludicrous that it just might work. Danny is doing it for the dough, his buddy Sam Harmon (Dean Martin) is doing it for the same reasons and each of the rest of the crew have their motivations. Some do it to get out from under mommy’s thumb. Another because he’s dying and wants his son to have a future. 

Every plan must have a foundation and exploit a weakness, and Danny Ocean has found a doozy. All the Casinos are going to be setting up big parties on New Year’s eve and filled to the brim with all sorts of winnings. With the help of their own private master electrician and some luck, they can rig the casinos vault doors to open in an emergency. Then it’s just a simple matter of walking out and counting the loot. Unfortunately things are never as simple as they seem. The plan goes according to….well…plan, and the guys get in, get out and get on with it, with only one little hang-up. They’ve been had. Duke Santos (Caesar Romero), the criminal father-in law to Tony (Richard Conte) figures out with ripped the casinos off and he’s trying to dig his meaty claws in to the loot. Now the men have to figure out a way to get the loot and get out of town without Santos turning them in to the police or taking half their money.

“Ocean’s 11” was shot on location in Las Vegas, Nevada and has all the glitz and glamour that you could ask for. The ultra-cool cast slicks up the film and really gives the movie its appeal. Sinatra is the straight man here, playing it suave and serious, giving most of the humor to Sammie Davis Jr. and Dean Martin, who are as slick with their words as they are as criminal masterminds. Still, even though the cast jazzes up the joint, there’s just a few limitations that keep the film from being as fun and enjoyable as the Steven Soderbergh remake. For one, the action doesn’t even start until an hour into the film. The entire first hour is them talking, planning and more talking as the eve comes to fruition. Even when the film takes off and the heist is in progress, it just feels a bit pedestrian in comparison. It’s fun, but it never really catches on and hooks the audience. I felt as if the cast was really propping up the rest of the movie instead of the other way around. The GOOD aspect to the film was how much time they spent AFTER the heist. Instead of just winning the prize and gloating off into the sunset, the crew has to squirm and figure out a way to beat Duke Santos at his own game of cat and mouse. It added a facet that was sorely needed in the remake. 



*Robin and the 7 Hoods* :4stars:
“Robin and the 7 Hoods” is the second best film in this 5 disc set. The latest of the 5 films, made in 1969, it has Frank playing the “tough guy” schtick that did so well for him in his later years. Gone are the jerry curls and in its places is straight slicked back hair in the vein of “Guys and Dolls”. This time they Rat Pack is back, well, all except for Joey Bishop and Peter Lawford, who are basically replaced with Peter Faulk and Bing Crosby, and they’re in the gangster world once more. Chicago is run by different mob bosses, until Guy Gisborne (Peter Faulk) takes out Big Jim (Edward G. Robinson), one of the major crime bosses, and effectively takes over all the operations through some intimidation. This doesn’t set well with Robbo (Frank Sinatra), Big Jim’s greatest friend. Severing his ties with the other hoods, he and his gang stick to the north side of Chicago and hunker down. Soon enough Guy Gisborne gets it into his head to take down Robbo and its all-out war amongst the gangsters. 

Joined by Little John (Dean Martin), Robbo and his goons fight back the best they can against the overwhelmingly larger force commanded by Guy. Things change though when Will (Sammy Davis Jr.) makes a $10,000 donation to an orphanage in Robbo’s name. The orphanage spreads the word and Robbo is put up on a pedestal in the eyes of the city. Soon he’s donating portions of his wealth and riches made through ill-gotten gains to different charities and organizations, making him a much harder figure for Guy Gisborne to take out. With the public on his side Robbo is nigh untouchable. But trouble comes to town in the form of Big Jim’s daughter and it’s never a good idea when a mobster’s daughter starts snooping around.

“Robin and the 7 Hoods” is a light little musical that works because of how fast and loose with the Robin Hood tale. We’ve got Will, Robin, Little John, Guy, Nottingham Hotel, and even Allen A. Dale (played by an aging Bing Crosby in his final film). It’s all tongue in cheek, with a gangster story run by the Rat Pack all veneered in a modern Robin Hood guise. The guys have fun with the roles, winking and nodding at the camera. Gangsters with knitting needles, breaking out into song and dance, with even a little bit of the macabre when certain problematic individuals get “taken care of” in a block of cement. The film doesn’t take itself too seriously, even though the characters IN the movie are deadly serious. It allows the movie to shake hands and welcome in the ridiculous and make it believable, even though every bone of your body is saying “what????”. 

Frankie and the regulars are the same slick operators that you’ve grown to love, but the standout is actually Bing Crosby as the verbose Allen A. Dale. He steals every scene he’s in and his crooning voice rivals (and in my humble opinion exceeds) the quality of Frank and Dean. Peter Faulk plays Peter Faulk, but his inclusion is still a blast, as he makes Guy Gisborne into the hated moron that he was in the original Robin Hood tale, but one that’s good fun for all the family. It’s fluffy and light and a great way to round out this five film boxset. My second favorite of the whole set. 





*Rating:* 

Not Rated by the MPAA 





*Video* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44241[/img]*Anchor's Aweigh* :3stars: 
Warner Brothers has always impressed me with the love and care that they treat their catalog titles in comparison to other studios. Usually we see new prints, or at least a print that was done fairly recently, giving us a very pleasant viewing experience. Especially considering the FANTASTIC set of 4 musicals they release 2 months ago. However, this is the first time I’ve been a little disappointed. “Anchor’s Aweigh” comes to Blu-ray with a rather dated scan of the musical that probably dates back to the early 2000 era DVD master. Colors are decent, with some solid pop to them and image clarity is in the middle of the spectrum. Film grain is there with minimal processing applied, but black levels are all over the spectrum, ranging from good/great in some scenes, to crushed and even washed out in the next. Comparing it to the DVD shows that the Blu-ray certainly trounces it quite handily, but it’s not a stunning revolutionary experience as when I compared, say, “Calamity Jane” to its DVD counterpart. Solid, and unmolested for a catalog title, just not as impressive as I could have hoped for. 

*On the Town* :3.5stars: 
“On the Town” is just a hair bit better than “Anchors Aweigh”, but it still suffers from a dated master that harkens back to the DVD day. Black levels are definitely better, much more stable and suffer from only some black crush. Colors are impressive at times, with some good looking primaries and solid contrast level. Film grain is evident, with noticeable detail across the board, and even though it’s a bit soft at times, looks like good old fashioned film. Unfortunately just film that hasn’t had a great restoration done to the original elements in quite some time. Much like “Anchors Aweigh”, it beats the tar out of the old MGM DVD, but isn’t looking the best it can look.

*Guys and Dolls* :4stars:
“Guys and Dolls” was released on Blu-ray in 2012 with a solid restoration that looks quite pleasing on Blu-ray. Done in 2.55:1 cinemascope, it looks like it has plenty of spit and polish left in the tank, with beautiful colors and a wonderfully unmolested look to the film. There doesn’t seem to be any sharpening, aliasing or macroblocking of any kind, and while it may not look as fantastic as some of the bigger musicals released on Blu-ray, it does a fine job of replicating the theatrical experience. The colors are warm and rich with pinks, reds, blues of the parade, and then shifting to the dingy underground with pin striped suits, and fedora hats adorning the gangsters. Black levels are impressive with solid shadow detail. 

*Ocean's 11* :4stars:
“Ocean’s 11” was also released some time ago, actually the oldest of the pair of released one at nearly 5 years old. Using the same transfer and VC-1 encoding (and well same EVERYTHING), “Ocean’s 11” looks very well done. While it’s not got a new restoration in the last decade, it still looks much better than I was expecting of the film. Good color representation, solid black levels and impressive levels of detail renders the transfer as one of the better ones of the set. The Rat Pack suits all looks well detailed, with individual fibers showing on the jackets, and finely detailed puffs of smoke coming from the cigarettes, leaving the viewer with a sense of satisfaction with what’s shown on screen. Again, like the rest, the movie looks unmolested and free of artifacting and digital tampering, which is a definite plus in my book. 

*Robin and the 7 Hoods* :4stars:
“Robin and the 7 Hoods” sports a fairly recent transfer that was only struck a few years or so ago, and looks rather nice. Colors are bright and cheerful, with bright primaries and deep blues of the hoods suits. Detail is strong throughout and shows off the nice layer of grain that gives the movie a wonderfully natural look. Contrasts and skin tones look normal and I have to say that it looks excellent, considering it’s not a high profile release with a 4k transfer under its belt. Blacks are deep and inky, although crush comes into the picture every once in a while. I didn’t notice any digital tampering and besides some very minor print damage, the movie looks exceptional. Very solid released. 




*Audio* :4stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44249[/img]
*Anchor's Aweigh* :4stars:
The DTS-HD MA 1.0 Monorail audio track for “Anchors Aweigh” is the best the movie has ever sounded. It replicates the lilting musical numbers excellently and handles the front soundstage with equal aplomb. While there is no surrounds, or mains, or dedicated LFE channel, that is in no way a detriment to the musical as its wildly immersive and toe tapping, even with only one channel at our disposal. Vocals are crisp and clean, with only few moments where I heard the dialog fade and come back as the actor shifted away from a boom mic. 

*On the Town* :4.5stars:
“On the Town” is from the same era, but actually a slight step up in quality, as the clarity is even more precise and there is no issue with the vocals fading in and out (even though it was very slight) compared to “Anchors Aweigh”. Frank’s crooning his love songs and Gene doing his usual best comes through with razor sharp clarity and leaves you begging for more. Mono sound tracks are simple things, with only one channel, but this one makes it feel as if you were right there in the studio with the actors, and Ann Miller’s lovely voice is just as wonderful and perfect as it was in “Kiss me Kate”. 

*Guys and Dolls* :3.5stars:
“Guys and Dolls” is probably the most music filled one of the 5 movies, and by far the most popular ones as it has spawned a fantastic Broadway play that is sung to this day. Presented in 5.1 surround sound, it really is a bit more like a 3.1 track with some mild directional queues coming in the surround channels to make you realize that they are actually there. LFE is sparse, but there, adding some nice weight to the songs, and the front soundstage is well done, with some solid directionality to the track. Little things like footsteps, or a door slamming come through at the proper positioning and I even heard some over the shoulder sounds emanate from the surrounds. Vocals are crisp and clean, locked up front and I never had a problem with the dynamic range. It’s a solid track, and had it been a stereo track I would have rated it a bit higher, but as a 5.1 experience it is just a hair lacking. 

*Ocean's 11* :4stars:
Even though it was 5 years later than “Guys and Dolls”, “Ocean’s 11” goes back to using a 1.0 Mono audio track that sounds just a little bit weaker in comparison. Dialog is well done, with only a few moments of muffled dialog and a confined feeling to them. I noticed some ringing in the vocals every once in a while and the music can sound a bit hollow at times. The ambient noises of the movie are well replicated without any noticeable distortion or flaws in the recording. The movie wasn’t as big of a budget as some of the Musicals, and that lower budget and lower TLC to the audio recording are just a bit noticeable. It’s very serviceable and solid, and the lossless compression makes it a very nice upgrade from the old compressed Dolby Digital track on the DVD. 

*Robin and the 7 Hoods* :4stars:
The DTS-HD MA Mono track is just about as good as the video encode, replicating the theatrical experience quite nicely. Dialog is front and center and the vocals sound fantastic, with no issues regarding hiss or tinny sounding voices. The songs are belted out with gusto and the dynamic range is more than enough to handle the soft whispers in back alleys up to the chorus singing along to “Mr. Booze”. It’s a mono soundtrack so there’s no surround usage or LFE to speak of, but the old movie works with what it has and the experience is MORE than satisfactory. 


*Extras:* :3stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=44257[/img]• Audio Commentary for Robin and the 7 Hoods by Frank Sinatra Jr.
• Audio Commentary for Ocean's 11 by Frank Sinatra Jr. and Angie Dickinson
• Vintage Featurettes
• Vintage Short Subjects
• Vintage Animated Shorts
• Interactive Las Vegas Then and Now Map
• 'The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson' excerpt with guest host Frank Sinatra and guest Angie Dickinson
• Theatrical Trailers




*Overall:* :4stars:

This set of musicals (and one non musical) showcases a couple of old releases mixed in with three brand new to Blu-ray releases and once again Warner gives us options. If you have the original 2 films already and just want the three new ones, you can buy those individually as well. If you want the big boxset with the photo book, then the Boxset it is. My only hesitation in the mix is that these titles weren’t given the kid glove treatments like the previous boxset, AND at a higher MSRP. However, every film easily outclasses its DVD counterpart and according to film expert, Mr. Robert Harris, there is very little chance of these being revisited anytime soon, so this is easily the best they’ll look and sound in the near future. Despite some issues with the transfers on a few titles, I still give the movies a thumbs up, as they are entertaining have never looked better. A solid recommendation for fans of classic movies. 

*Additional Information:*

Starring: Frank Sinatra, Gene Kelly, Kathryn Grayson, Ann Miller, Marlon Brando, Jean Simmons, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr. 
Directed by: George Sidney : Stanley Donen, Gene Kelly : Joseph L. Mankiewicz : Lewis Milestone : Gordon Douglass
Written by: Isobel Lennart : Adolph Green, Betty Comden : Jo Swerling : Harry Brown, Charles Lederer : David R. Schwartz
Aspect Ratio: 1.37:1 AVC / 1.37:1 AVC / 2.55:1 AVC : 2.40:1 VC-1 : 2.40:1 AVC
Audio: ENGLISH: DTS - HD MA 1.0 Mono, French, Spanish, Portuguese DD 1.0 : English DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Warner Brothers
Rated: Not Rated/Not Rated/Not Rated/ Not Rated/Not Rated
Runtime: 139 minutes : 98 minutes : 149 minutes : 127 minutes : 123 minutes
Blu-Ray Release Date: May 5th, 2015


*Buy Frank Sinatra Collection Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Anchor's Aweigh Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy On The Town Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Guys and Dolls Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Ocean's 11 Blu-ray on Amazon*
*Buy Robin and the 7 Hoods Blu-ray on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Solid Buy​*






















More about Mike


----------

